# Storage?



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm real interested in what you long time collectors use to store your watches in and where acceptable watch storage cases can be obtained without giving up an arm or leg. I have a small drawer in a four drawer case that I just lay them end side by side. Now that I'm up to about 15 watches I'm starting to run out of space.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Try looking here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=2217 I thoroughly recommend the Index option though they only hold six watches each and availability changes from day to day.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

This post reminds me of another query I have regarding storage.

Dessicators - does anyone use them.

Are these little packs of dessicator material effective?

How should they be used?

I presume to be effective they would have to be in a sealed container.

I remember someone commenting on this before but cannot find the thread now.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

I have alwys kept mine in old cutlery canteens.









Made of nice veneers, can store about 15 watches in each level and can be had for 50p-Â£1 from boot sales.

I'd rather spend on watches than some of the overpriced storage boxes you see.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the Cutlery canteen idea. Makes a lot of sense. I'll start looking.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The watches I don't wear every day are stored in ziplok bags with a pack of sylica gel included.

Sylica gel is a dessicant that absorbs moisture, as we know. The watches are then kept in a Tuppa ware box that's kept in a room with a fairly even temperature (not the bedroom).

The watches I wear most often are kept in a converted box file lined with foam. I scatter some packs of sylica gel in that also.

I don't like moisture near cameras watches etc, it kills them.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine are just dotted all around my office all over the place, unboxed and unprtected, just me I suppose.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I pay Â£5 maximum for those wooden boxes you get in TKmaxx and the like. Usually from India or Indonesia a lot of them have a velvet or felt lining and are just the job  Mine are also lined with toilet roll inners covered in old socks! None of this complicated pipe lagging business for me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bloody hope you washed the socks first


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I bloody hope you washed the socks first


 No way!!! The toilet roll inners are far too soft, you need "stiff" socks to make them sturdy enough to strap round


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I started the silly way









My first box cost me Â£175.

My second was a more respectable Â£55.

Thing is the cheaper one has been out of stock for last 6 months or so. Don't know what they're up to. Having sold a few of my rarely touched watches I have a few spare spaces. I hope for my financial sake this will be the case for a bit longer. I'm not holding out much luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Even though my makeshift storage is ok I still would like a "proper" storage case and I've been looking all over the net for a cheapie 

Eventually I got hold of the manufacturers link in China and asked what their minimum order was thinking if it was 10, I could keep some and flog the rest on Ebay. It was 1000




























Then....................

Did I want an FOC sample?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I hope you said yes, and so do all my mates on the Forum!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Stan



> The watches I don't wear every day are stored in ziplok bags with a pack of sylica gel included.


Where can I buy some silica gel?

Roy - do you sell it?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ron said:


> Roy - do you sell it?


 No , sorry.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Ron,

I get my sylica gel from a camera shop, they usually sell it. But, if I ask nicely they can often find some small packets that have fallen out of camera cases, for nothing. 

Maybe Chemist shops sell it?

Try a google for a supplier, you never know!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for that Stan

Over the years I recall seeing these little packs in quite a few electrical things I bought - but I never kept any!

I will keep my eyed peeled from now on though - and all silica packs will be retrieved

Now where's my nearest camera shop?

!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

Found some at that place. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...3&category=1290


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ron,

The army surplus dealers in Nottingham have some. I assume they do mail order.

www.anchorsupplies.com

MIKE..


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Stan & Mike - many thanks for those links! I'm sure I'll be able to track some silica down now









Today has been a good day! I just managed to get 2 of the Index Watch Boxes mentioned earlier in this thread. Have been after them for ages - last time I looked (last December) Index were sold out, and emailed me that they would not be getting more, when I asked.

They just have a new catalogue out though, and the boxes are back in stock!

My problem now of course, is "which 12 watches?" do I choose to get a box place!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DECISIONS DECISIONS


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice one Ron. Glad you managed to get hold of them. I was impressed with the quality given the price. You're right though, I only got one and my problem is working out which watches to put in it.


----------

